# Posting pictures



## dewalltheway (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey. So I haven't been on these forums for several years and I am sure things have changed. I want to ask about posting pictures because many years ago I had to up load my photos to a site like Photobucket and then copy the url link in order to post pictures. Is this still the same or is there an easier way now?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

You can use that method, or you can upload a photo directly from your computer. When posting, go to the advanced option (bottom of screen). Then use the paper clip icon in the top tool bar to open a "browse window" to find the photo you want to upload from your computer. This works for other types of attachments besides photos.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Photobucket has been inoperative for several weeks now. First, they changed their policy to require us to pay a substantial fee for the privilege of posting photos from their site to another site. Now, they are trying to do something that they think makes their system work better, but they seem to have hit a roadblock in doing it. I can't possibly switch my photos from their site to another site, but I have started using the system here, as Michael described, and it works great. My older photos are possibly doomed to never being seen again.


----------

